# Stumpy's June Knife Give-Away



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This is an Axis antler knife handle, which is the first I've made like this. Since someone will get this knife and leather sheath *totally free*, why not kick a few bucks into the Capt. Mike McBride Fundraiser. (http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=100).

Alright guys, here's the deal........

The custom knife pictured below, along with a leather sheath will be shipped to someone here on 2Cool.

*So here is how it's going to work:* Guess a random number between 1 and 1000, the person coming *closest to that number without going over* between now and 5:00 pm Friday, will win the knife. Until that time, no one will know the winning number. On Friday, I will use a random number generator to pick the winning number and post that number. At that time, the winner can PM his mailing address to me and will be sent the knife. No strings attached.

*RULES:* 

Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, June 5th
Posting multiple numbers will disqualify you
Posting under multiple handles (burn handles) will disqualify you (IP addresses will be checked)
In case of a tie (which should not happen) the person to post the winning number first will win
The time listed on the actual posts will be the official time used to end the giveaway and to break ties.
So, post up your lucky number and Good Luck!! :biggrin:

Stumpy


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

755. Maybe I will get lucky:clover: one of these days and win one of these good looking knives.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok 138


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

852.

SwampRat!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

476


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

13


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*Knife*

617


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

89 !!!!!


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

911....


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

230


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*113*


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

306


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

119, good looking knife


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

362


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

19


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

153

Nice looking knife


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

492


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

12...................... Thanks for doing this every month!! Even if I never win one of these, I'm glad to say I could be here to see it happen.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

4

Thanks!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

875


----------



## PBS (Aug 3, 2006)

618 is my guess.
Brian


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

170


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

505


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*Gotta Win!!*

*:clover:454*


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

333 for bcspider


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

238


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

981


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

378


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

417


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

321


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

107


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

425


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

454


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> 425


Greedy as usual I see:tongue:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

311


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

313


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

dadgummit Stumpy, I ain't gonna win so I am not going to even submit a number. but I want a knife just like that and also a 10 inch fillet knife, tell me how much and where to send the check to....


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

36


----------



## pathmaker (Oct 7, 2004)

535


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

999


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

284


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

866


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

34, great looking knife


----------



## Jampilot (Jun 28, 2008)

576


----------



## NTexHunter (Feb 24, 2009)

444 - Nice looking knife


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

543


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

420

I'm a bit confused here?

*RULES:* Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, May 8th


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

I will try 342


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

*lucky number*

939 yo
you are a gifted person

thanks for your kindness


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

211


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

746


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

869


----------



## 3-spot (Jul 4, 2006)

101


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

637:clover:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> 420
> 
> I'm a bit confused here?
> 
> *RULES:* Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, May 8th


My mistake, I forgot to change the date it should be June 5th.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

681


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

730

Well at least that what my random number generator said.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

897


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> My mistake, I forgot to change the date it should be June 5th.


FIXED!!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

My guess is 555


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Lucky number 232 !!! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner --- I Hope
Thanks for the chance Stumpy :clover:


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

119!


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

379 - Thanks.. A great looking knife


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

909


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

671 & thanks


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

873


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

682

hOOter


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

361


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

121


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

8


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

274--thanks stumpy your generosity is amazing!!!


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

123


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

3 thanks!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

268 good looking knife


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

136


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

40


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

seventy-eight, 78.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

226


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

225


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

568


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

156 Cool blade.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

177


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

133


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

678 - that's true craftsmanship... & I know it when I see it. I'm an inspector


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

333 

That would be a cherished piece of work in the BIG houshold....


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

416


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

327 will win it!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

777 my best guess!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

316 - thanks for the great offer


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

550 Thanks

Tim


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks good Stumpy. 601


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*knife*

810


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

54....great looking knife!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*635*

635


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

639. lemme just go ahead and send you my mailing address


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

614.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

458


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

685


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

put me at 888


----------



## jckrna (Jun 14, 2005)

270


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

798


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

243


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

218


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

365


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

39


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

835


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

872 is my best guess!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*knife*

692


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

60


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

707


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

74


----------



## aduca (Nov 4, 2005)

*162*

162


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

*544*

544
thank you!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

729


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

592


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

624


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

918


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

427 !!!


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

322


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

731 Pretty cool Stumpy!


----------



## Forddrivincwby (Nov 13, 2006)

163


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

637


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

102


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

808


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

387


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

I Feel Lucky *537*


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

454


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

361


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

312


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

900, very cool knife George. Even cooler that you do this!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

250


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

602


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 7, 2008)

714


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

264


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

255


----------



## FlatsMaster13' (Apr 4, 2006)

:shamrock:749:shamrock:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

711


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

418. You're getting good man!


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

337


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

456


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

342


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

916


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*437*

437


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> 755. Maybe I will get lucky:clover: one of these days and win one of these good looking knives.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


how about 923 thanks stumpy!:shamrock:


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

620


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

388


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

425


----------



## TK18 (Jun 12, 2006)

322


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

762


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

228


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

429


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

new # 61


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

336


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

560


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

672


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

575


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

222


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice knife!!! 567


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

134


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

47


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

310


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll try 224.Nice knife


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

649


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

31


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

337


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*knife*

313


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

202


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

419


----------



## Booger RED (Nov 18, 2008)

821 Nice looking knife!


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

242


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

237


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

48


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

469


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

146


----------



## slyell (Feb 9, 2009)

888


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

211


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

491


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

197


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

370


----------



## salty balls (Aug 12, 2005)

871:texasflag


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

35


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

*798*

It will be 798.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

153


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

220


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

356


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

783


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

611


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

649


----------



## raude762 (Sep 11, 2007)

429


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

15


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

122


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

*424*

424


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*406*


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

48


----------



## Fishtease (Nov 14, 2006)

271


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

272 ty sir


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

455


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

how about..........549?


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

348


----------



## FIRESPIDER (Jul 15, 2005)

128


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

245 Thanks


----------



## turn_05 (May 14, 2008)

628 thanks for the try


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

416


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

757


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

44


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*Pick Me Pick meeeeee*

733


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Come on 711! :texasflag


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

457


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

387


----------



## beerologist (Mar 10, 2009)

401


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I will try # 257


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If this contest isn't over.........I'm in, that's one good looking knife..

714.......


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

725.........nice work, very generous.


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

317


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

430


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> If this contest isn't over.........I'm in, that's one good looking knife..
> 
> 714.......


Not over till this Friday, your in:biggrin:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I'll be out of town from Thursday 'til Monday.. hold my knife for me


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

661 

Thanks for the chance

WT


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

529


----------



## TexasBuzzard (Jun 27, 2008)

362... I haven't gone through 22 pages yet so I hope I am not repeating a number. If so, he cheated and read my mind.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TexasBuzzard said:


> 362... I haven't gone through 22 pages yet so I hope I am not repeating a number. If so, he cheated and read my mind.


Original, I'll give you that, LOL


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

399, great looking knife!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

251


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

901


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*knife*

701


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

555, sweet knife


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

773


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

436


----------



## Dull Hook (Aug 11, 2005)

657


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

490


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

22


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

940

Thanks!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

760


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

213


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

788
Thanks


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

667


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

605


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

676


----------



## coondog (Jan 24, 2006)

816


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

*523*

*Nice Knife How about 523*

*All the best*

*Dr. Krol*


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

226


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

631


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

222


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

lets try 774


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

650


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*And My Guess Is*

513


----------



## ridgerunner2468 (Oct 26, 2006)

998


----------



## Jeff Price (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet... 290


----------



## dmadd77 (Nov 7, 2006)

how bout 501

thanks Vet


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

357


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

452


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

557


----------



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

517


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

372


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

269


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Almost time!


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

960


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

531


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

722


----------



## fish-n-fowl (Feb 5, 2008)

187


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

*my guess....*

686


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*610*

610 to win - 30 Minutes Left


----------



## papabear (Nov 2, 2006)

431


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*The winning number is..........*

*34*
Random number generated Jun 5 2009 at 17:25:32


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*Congrats!...............*

*RC's Mom is this month's winner!*

Hit it right on the nose! Post # 43.

Send me a PM with your address, thanks everyone for participating this month!:biggrin:

Stumpy


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

great knife 697


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

WOO-HOO and just in time for Father's Day....Thanks fer "nubbin'" me, CajunBob's gonna like this!!!! The knife, not the "nubbin'"!!! Yiiiipeeee


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Way to go, RC's Mom.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

congrats RC"S Mom
Thanks stumpy for your generosity


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!!! Thanks again big guy!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> WOO-HOO and just in time for Father's Day....Thanks fer "nubbin'" me, CajunBob's gonna like this!!!! The knife, not the "nubbin'"!!! Yiiiipeeee


Congrats again on the win! I can promise there is not another one like it (even if I tried to copy it:tongue!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Good job RC's Mom!!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ya killn me...I had 39....WW


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats RC's Mom. Thanks Stump for the excitment. CHEERS:cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Ya killn me...I had 39....WW


You were ..... that close


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Way to go Darlene!!!!.....it's just some more of that karma makin it's way back around. Outstanding......


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Good job RC's Mom!!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks folks, I really appreciate all the nice comments. I never expected to win, but if I did, this was my favorite by far. I have picked a number each time and had other plans for the knife if I actually won, except this one knife. CB is gonna be a happy camper!!! Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

12


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Lets go with *699*


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

I will try 496.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*109 * BINGO!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

44


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

976


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

87


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

in honor of ed mcmahon, karnak says..... 555


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

14

trouttracker


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, this months contest is over, you all will have to wait till next month.


----------



## Familyhunter (Dec 5, 2008)

911


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Sorry, this months contest is over, you all will have to wait till next month.


In that case......6981.........:headknock


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

147


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

848


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

111.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

231


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

666 thanks my friend!!


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

Who won?


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

634


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I read in the local paper that Stumpy was giving away knives at Denny's this morning if you bought a Grand Slam breakfast...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I read in the local paper that Stumpy was giving away knives at Denny's this morning if you bought a Grand Slam breakfast...


it's TRUE!!! I got 3!! 'course I had to buy him 5 grand slams as bribery!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Funny, real funny, by the way I didn't have the grand slam, I had a "skillett breakfast" ....this contest ended 3 weeks ago....yet another trotline left unattended


----------

